# Will running different size front and rear wheel spacers cause any issues?



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I just received my replacement 2021 SEL Premium R Line Tig and immediately put on Neuspeed 19X8.5 +45 5-112 (57.1) GLOSS BLACK - RSe142 wheels with Nokian WR G4 235/50R19 103V tires. I'd like to put on some wheel spacers to bring the wheels a bit more flush with the fenders. I was told if I go with different size spacers from front back there would be issues? Could someone please confirm this, or recommend the correct size spacers based on the specs I've included? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Michael


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

I am running spacers on the front. None on the back. Have not seen any issues


----------



## lopezzi (Sep 15, 2017)

Not specifically on the Tig, but I have different sized spacers on my GTI and haven’t had an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Nope I’ve had 13mm and 20mm on mine for a year and no problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Are you running OEM or aftermarket wheels? The offset on the wheels I bought is 45. Do you have any pictures also? Thank you for replying Mike


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

2007 Passat VR6 4Motion with newer OEM wheels and 15mm spacers on the rear for the last 4k miles with no issues.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

JODZ said:


> Are you running OEM or aftermarket wheels? The offset on the wheels I bought is 45. Do you have any pictures also? Thank you for replying Mike


Both. 20” SEL Premium RLine wheels and last Gen Audi Q3 wheels 19” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I would think that any offset other than what the suspension was designed for would shorten the bearing life by loading the to the outside. The further out you move the centerline of the wheel, the more leverage you apply to the wheel bearing set and as a result, cause premature failure..


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

GregRob, yes, while it's unlikely the wheels will fall off in a few months, it can potentially shave a few years off the life of these components if you plan to keep the car for a long time. squeaks, rattles, and play will come sooner over time.

that said, you can most definitely get away with smaller spacers with minimal drop in performance/wear. as i'm sure many manufacturers factor this when designing their cars. many cars now have +size wheel packages and/or performance variants with shared suspension components. for most modern cars, if the wheel face and tire sit within the fender without rubbing on full lock or compression, you're probably fine (assuming no "poke" and within factory alignment specs).

but there's no denying, there will always be increased stress on the hub as well as other suspension components the further you push the centerline of the wheel out. and it can potentially affect handling, performance, and other driving characteristics (both positive and negatively). can't deny physics.

and use a hubcentric wheel spacer whenever possible.


----------

